# How to unlock Irish Mobile phones



## djgorman23 (12 Feb 2005)

Hi,

I just wanted to pass onto the group something i found out recently. My 02 bill phone died on me recently. My local 02 shop told me i'm not due an upgrade for 6 months so either i will have to pay the full whack for a new nokia 3220 or buy a speakeasy version. All mobiles you buy from operators are locked to the network they belong on. The nokia 3220 on 02 speakeasy costs €199 and comes with €60 call credit. I think this call credit is drip fed to the account over several months. So basically i would have to chew up the call credit on an old o2 or sim unlocked phone and then i can put my bill sim into the new phone. I thought that €199 was a little expensive so i strolled over to the vodafone shop and bought the exact same phone for €139 with €70 call credit (the phone retails for €129 at time of writing). Of course this phone is locked to the vodafone network and wont work with my o2 bill sim card. To unlock the phone i went to www.mobilefun.co.uk and clicked on unlock phone. You can unlock most common mobiles for use on any network in the world. Cost was £5 sterling about €7.50. Full instructions were given. I any wary about most these things but i have used mobilefun for buying new batteries etc before so i trusted them a little. This website gives you a code for unlocking the phone which worked no problem. So now i have a network unlocked phone for €139-€70 call credit = €69 +€7.50 unlocking fee which is alot cheaper than an o2 speakeasy and about the same price as an upgrade in a few months time. I'm delighted with my scam. 

another tip: buy a data cable and download the mobile software for free from mobileaction.com (or .co.uk) so you can copy / backup all your numbers to your pc. No more lost numbers or hours retyping!.

If you use this hack then please let me know.
D


----------



## zag (18 Feb 2005)

tobo
Registered User
Posts: 87
(12/2/05 2:42 pm)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 There are quite a number of web sites which will give you unlocking codes for free. I just used a couple to successfully unlock some Nokia phones. 

djgorman23
Registered User
Posts: 2
(12/2/05 3:00 pm)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 tobo,

if you know of a few reliable websites for unlocking mobile phones then can you post them here. They would be very welcome!
D 

sueellen
Moderator
Posts: 2695
(12/2/05 3:54 pm)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## legend99 (21 Feb 2005)

*..*

Downloaded the piece of software on this link last week and used it no worries.
better still, its free and no 7.50 charge.

better still again, I'll download it and charge ye all 7.50 to unlock for ye...

www.unlockme.co.uk/dct4free.html


----------



## ThomasJ (22 Feb 2005)

*Re: ..*

this is the only one you need...

[broken link removed]


----------



## djgorman23 (22 Feb 2005)

*Re: ..*

I searched the net for free unlocking sites but none were able to unlock my 3220 (relatively new) so therefore i had to pay.


----------

